# Service Manual para TV Sony KV-20TR23



## bidomo

Que tal gente, gusto en saludarles.

Me gustaría saber si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con este manual de servicio para restaurar valores de fábrica para el TV.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## MaMu

Sony Trinitron ? Tenes algun problema de imagen? revisa el circuito IK. Si tenes alguna duda, revisa este link.

Circuito IK


----------



## bidomo

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Sony Trinitron ? Tenes algun problema de imagen? revisa el circuito IK. Si tenes alguna duda, revisa este link.
> 
> Circuito IK



Gracias por el Tip! Si es Sony Trinitron

Pero no estaría por demás el Service manual, ya que los valores por defecto se han alterado a causa de algunas fallas, valores como los de la potencia de los tubos G y B estaban muy bajos y la imagen se veía rojiza, incluso la TV se apagaba, por eso quiero restaurar los valores de fábrica, pero checare el link que me mandaste.


----------



## Mavila

yo creo que debes hacer un reseteo de la memoria en el modo de servicio
puedes entrar de la sgte manera
* con el Tv apagado sigue esta secuencia en el Control remoto:
  Display, 5, Volumen+, Power
Luego el Tv enciende en el modo de servicio
 si solo quieres restaurar valores de fabrica presiona la tecla 8 y en la esquina superior derecha de la pantalla aparecera Reset en color Rojo
entonces presiona Enter y el tv se apagara forzando un reseteo de la memoria con lo cual restauraras a los valores de fabrica
espero te sea de mucha ayuda a pesar del tiempo transcurrido desde el primer pedido de ayuda


----------



## adrian_escolar

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema, pero reseteando, solo volves a la configuracion guardada no a la de fabrica.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Adrian,Bidomo, revisen los sitios : www.usersmanualguide.com www.free.service.manuals.com    El KV-20tr23 tiene chassis ba-1.


----------



## moises calderon

Hola amigos del foro, alguien puede ayudarme?, necesito el diagrama del Tv Sony KV 25ST10, o la información del  regulador 24M05, estare muy agradecido, saludos
Moises calderon


----------



## terraconderova

hola. soy nuevo aqui, como puedo realizar una pregunta? no es como en yahoo, aqui no se donde hacerle clic para hacer una pregunta


----------



## pandacba

Primero sobre que quieres preguntar, obvio que no es como yahoo, esto es un foro técnico de electrónica, según que tema desees preguntar, buscas la sección correspondiente y alli formulas tu pregunta, pero antes debes ver si tu tema ya no esta en el foro y deberas utilzar el buscador, tal vez tu pregunta ya este respondida y puedas encotrar varias respuestas de no ser asi planteas tu caso, y si no hay un tema creas uno


----------

